# dual monitor



## Fanste (Nov 29, 2012)

hi evryone...Can I use 2 monitors, but when I play games on one, another to be excluded??? gpu. sapphire 7850 oc@ 950mhz


----------



## digibucc (Nov 29, 2012)

yes  - using ccc you can enable the second monitor, and set a profile for it. also make a profile for the single monitor you want to use while gaming. then you can manually switch profiles when needed. I believe there is software that can do this for you automatically, but i don't know what it's called. but a manual switch is easily done via the taskbar icon, as well as keyboard or desktop shortcuts


----------



## Fanste (Nov 29, 2012)

''ccc'' ? is that vision egine control center?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes, commonly referred to a *C*atalyst *C*ontrol *C*enter.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 29, 2012)

Catalyst Control Center, which is the software that is used to control AMD cards. You likely already have it installed but if not you can redownload your drivers from AMD's site.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2012)

Catalyst Control Center, the ATI  AMD driver software's controls.

Usually what happens, from my previous experience, is that you go in and orient the second screen where it needs to be so that the mouse flows naturally to it. Make sure the resolutions are set right, save and exit. 

When gaming, it may shift the second screen to the right a bit, but you can still use monitoring software or VIOP services and still see them on the other screen. Most games will keep you on just one screen and not allow you to accidentally go to the second screen and getting shot in the face for your efforts, but there is an occasional game that will allow the mouse to continue, and it is something you just have to work around.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 29, 2012)

digibucc said:


> Catalyst Control Center, which is the software that is used to control AMD cards. You likely already have it installed but if not you can redownload your drivers from AMD's site.



Depending on what the base of the system it's installed into, it's also called the Vision Engine Control Center instead of CCC. I assume he's either got an APU rig, or AMD-based in the last, given that info.


----------



## Fanste (Nov 29, 2012)

soo, i can use one for gaming , and second for internet etc...But will anything get in the way as they have different resolution? can i run one monitor @ 1080p , and second @720p? sorry for my english


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 29, 2012)

Nope, no problems, and should work perfectly fine. Up until about 2 weeks ago I was running a 2560x1600 monitor and a 1920x1200 or 1920x1080, no problems at all.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2012)

look up at post #6


----------



## Fanste (Nov 29, 2012)

and one more qestion ,   will 2 monitors affect the performance of the GPU?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 29, 2012)

Fanste said:


> and one more qestion ,   will 2 monitors affect the performance of the GPU?



not really..at most I have seen less than 3%. Most apps, no differences at all using the second monitor.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2012)

The fixed the down clocking issue?
It will heat the card up, but not really make gaming worse or slower.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 29, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> The fixed the down clocking issue?



Never been an issue for me, unless you install afterburner. clocks run higher with two monitors, as does 3D voltage, on 7-series cards, and that is all. Temperatures aren't something to be concerned about, IMHO.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2012)

I had many NV cards that would run mid range 3D clocks at idle with two screens. never mind, just saw your edit


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 29, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> I had many NV cards that would run mid range 3D clocks at idle with two screens.



and that's NV...and not really relevant. I get where you are coming from, but it's only an issue by perspective.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2012)

well OP doesn't specify chassis type, and I'm only guessing its small and has poor ventilation, hence my desire in mentioning the heat levels


----------



## Fanste (Nov 29, 2012)

i use afterburner... should i put gpu @ stock speed?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 29, 2012)

Fanste said:


> i use afterburner... should i put gpu @ stock speed?



nah, it should be fine, although the higher idle clocks, as Peet mentioned, may increase internal case temps a little bit.


----------



## Fanste (Nov 29, 2012)

airflow is good , so that should not be the probmlem  thanks a lot


----------

